# wi fi driver of P38 of HCL laptop



## prashantyadav (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

i want to download wi fi driver for my P38 laptop of HCL.:normal:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please try here http://www.hclstore.in/ to find your drivers you may need to try for sometime as the site is experiencing heavy traffic volume at present


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post the ID of the driver?

Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## prp001 (Sep 25, 2010)

prashantyadav said:


> Hi,
> 
> i want to download wi fi driver for my P38 laptop of HCL.:normal:


----------

